# gold fingers



## clwp (Nov 25, 2007)

approx how many gold fingers will i need to process to make it worth while. I have approx 100 sitting around and was wondering what i could expect to recover from these. 

thank you


----------



## Noxx (Nov 25, 2007)

Not much unless they are high grade...
You better wait to have a few pounds until you start processing them.


----------

